# angelschein für deutschland aus dem ausland!!



## carpanglerjoern (8. Mai 2008)

hey
Ich wohne in Brüssel in Belgien.
Ich will umbedingt meinen Fischereischein machn doch ich weiss nicht wo weil man muss überall wo man die prüfung ablegen möchte auch wohnen.
Jetzt weiss ich nicht wie ich in deuschland angeln kann!
Ohne meinen Angelschein.
Wäre net wenn ihr mir ein paar tipps gebn könnt!


----------



## antonio (9. Mai 2008)

*AW: angelschein für deutschland aus dem ausland!!*

http://www.angeltreff.org/gesetze/was_denn_noch_.html

gruß antonio


----------



## carpanglerjoern (9. Mai 2008)

*AW: angelschein für deutschland aus dem ausland!!*

Danke für den Tipp doch in vielen Bundesländern braucht man einen Nachweiss von einem angelschein.Doch so etwas gibt es in Belgien leider nicht.Gebe es denn eine möglichkeit trotz alledem in deutschland den Fischereischein zu machn?


----------



## Ulli3D (9. Mai 2008)

*AW: angelschein für deutschland aus dem ausland!!*

Ich denke, in Belgien gibt etwas ähnliches wie den FisPas in den Niederlanden. Das müsste normalerweise ausreichen, um in Deutschland einen Fischereischein zu lösen, vorausgesetzt, Du hast Deinen festen Wohnsitz in Belgien. 

Einfach mal die Untere Fischereibehörde anrufen.


----------



## Janbr (9. Mai 2008)

*AW: angelschein für deutschland aus dem ausland!!*

Hi carpanglerjoern 

ein Freund von mir hatte das selbe Problem mit den Niederlanden. Die Auskunft der unterer Fischereibehörde hierzu war, er müsse seine "Fachkentnisse" nachweisen. Wie, das konnte uns keiner sagen. Ich hab aber rausgefunden, auch das ist mal wieder nicht einheitlich geklärt, es unterscheidet sich teilweise erheblich von Fischereibehörde zu Fischereibehörde. Manchen reicht eine Erklärung (ále: ich angle seit 5 Jahren) andere wollen eine ausländische Lizenz sehen. Das ganze ist aber dann wieder egal, denn egal welche Behörde dir den Schein ausstellt, der Schein selbst wird dir wieder in allen Bundesländern anerkannt (der Zeit zumindest)

Die Aussage du kannst mit dem ausländischen Schein (so es denn eien gibt) bei uns angeln, stimmt so nicht. Du MUSST einen Angelschein haben, der in einem deutschen Bundesland ausgestellt wurde. (mit ein paar minimalen Ausnahmen)

Eine leichtere Möglichkeit ist es sich einen Touristenschein zu holen. Den gibt es allerdings nicht in jedem Bundesland.

Es würde weiterhelfen wenn du uns sagst wo du vorhast zu angeln.

Gruß

Jan


----------



## carpanglerjoern (9. Mai 2008)

*AW: angelschein für deutschland aus dem ausland!!*

Mein fester wohnsitz ist in Belgien alsoi für die nächsten 3 Jahre.Ich weiss aber leider noch nicht ganz wo ich angeln werde. Ich werds einfach mal ausprobieren euren Tipp. Aber gibt es denn keine möglichkeit einen Deutschen angelschein zu bekommen? weil ich öfters einfach so nach deutschland gehe für ein wochenende.Da habe ich dann kaum zeit zum Amt zu gehen. Deswegen will ich ja die prüfung machn da ich ja deutsch bin.


----------



## Ulli3D (9. Mai 2008)

*AW: angelschein für deutschland aus dem ausland!!*

Wenn Du einen deutschen Fischereischein erwerben willst, so musst Du die Prüfung an Deinem letzten Wohnort, an dem Du in Deutschland gemeldet warst, ablegen.


----------



## carpanglerjoern (9. Mai 2008)

*AW: angelschein für deutschland aus dem ausland!!*

Tja das würde ich ja gerne aber ich habe noch nie in deutschlang gelebt ich habe bisher immer nur im ausland gelebt.Aber ich bin ganz deutscher.Geht es wenn man sagt das man bei den grosseltern wohnt und derren addresse an gibt?


----------



## antonio (10. Mai 2008)

*AW: angelschein für deutschland aus dem ausland!!*



carpanglerjoern schrieb:


> Tja das würde ich ja gerne aber ich habe noch nie in deutschlang gelebt ich habe bisher immer nur im ausland gelebt.Aber ich bin ganz deutscher.Geht es wenn man sagt das man bei den grosseltern wohnt und derren addresse an gibt?



sagen reicht nicht du mußt dort gemeldet sein.

gruß antonio


----------



## KarBaer (8. Oktober 2008)

*AW: angelschein für deutschland aus dem ausland!!*

Wo kann mann in Halle/Saale den Angelschein erwerben? Termine?


----------

